# New 9mm bullet.



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

A company G2R has come out with a new 9mm round called the Radically Invasive Projectile (RIP). They claim that it will get 18 inches of penetration, has a velocity of approximately 1,200 fps, and wait for it..... up to SIX INCHES of expansion. To me it looks like it is a big improvement on the Black Talon round. Before everyone gets real excited about it, the cost will be about $12.00 per round. Will anyone be willing to pay the cost to pay a magazine's worth of these? For further into go to Home of RIP Ammo | G2 Research

Personally although interested in the round itself, due to the cost I think I will just wait and see if the price's drop, and IF the government doesn't decide that it is too dangerous for us to own.


----------



## Mike45 (Dec 29, 2013)

It will get banned like the Black Talon and Black Rhino bullets, and cost you $100 for a 20 round box a few years later.


----------



## Mike45 (Dec 29, 2013)

Oops, I didn’t see the $12 a round, I change my price to $500 for a box of 20.


----------



## Smokin04 (Jan 29, 2014)

Already ordered a box!!!


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

Smokin04 said:


> Already ordered a box!!!


If you are serious, please let us know what you think of them. Thanks.


----------



## Silverback (Jan 20, 2014)

Interesting, let us know Smoking, from what I have read they are no more effective than a 22LR and are hype.

Here is the source: [Video] G2R RIP Ammo Independent Test ? It Performs Just as Well as 2X .22LR?s ? Wait, WHAT?!


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

$12 a round is no big deal.. The only reason I say this is they are NOT practice rounds. I would shoot a few to see how they work in my weapon. Then they would sit in a mag and 1 in the pipe and wait till they are needed as a self defense round. How much is your life worth? That being said, I would like to see how they work and will probably order a box.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

I'm pretty sure my Gold Dots will protect my life just fine.


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

Ordered some from these folks. It sold out in about 5 minutes.

SOLD OUT - 20 round box - 9mm R.I.P. G2 Hollow point ammo - Sign up for email if you want notification next time | SGAmmo.com


----------



## Arizona Infidel (Oct 5, 2013)

My bet is they will get banned. According to the videos silverback found, the hype has been debunked.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Bit over the top. Will be used by anit-gun crowd as a focus point against us.
Real world these type of specialty rounds never seem to pay off.


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

Not interested, personally. Two reasons; if you watch the ballistics gel tests the thing frags like a grenade and there's a lot of collateral damage coming out of the gel. I don't want to graze an intruder only to kill my dog, the neighbors and the garbage guy. Second reason, what was with firing every test in a full auto pistol? What did that prove to me?

Kudos for innovation but I'm quite happy with my Hornady's.


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

I have no interest in owning these


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

Curiosity got the best of me and wanted to try a few rounds and see if there is anything to this. It'll probably end up
on the shelf . I'll more than likely stick to my Gold Dots and Hornady


----------



## Old Man (Dec 10, 2012)

Mike45 said:


> It will get banned like the Black Talon and Black Rhino bullets, and cost you $100 for a 20 round box a few years later.


 Old people like myself don't get out much here in good old Mississippi. My question is, are black talons really banned or did winchester just take them off the market from pressure from the media. Now I understand up north they try to banned everything like soda, but down south we pretty much just leave it along, unless someone is getting into you shit. I learn something if they are banned.


----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)

I will stick with my Cor-Bons


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

For the price of 2 of these rounds, you can buy a box (20 rds) of good ammo.
I will take the bulk.


----------



## Infidel (Dec 22, 2012)

Old Man said:


> Old people like myself don't get out much here in good old Mississippi. My question is, are black talons really banned or did winchester just take them off the market from pressure from the media. Now I understand up north they try to banned everything like soda, but down south we pretty much just leave it along, unless someone is getting into you shit. I learn something if they are banned.


As I recall Winchester pulled the Black Talon line voluntarily and started selling them only to law enforcement. My understanding is that their Ranger ammo is an updated version of the original Black Talon, this is all internet hearsay though so don't quote me on that.

As to the OP the R.I.P. ammo seems very gimmicky to me. Fragmenting bullets are not my thing and a 96gr bullet seems way too light to me. Since energy is derived from mass and velocity it seems to me that this round would lack the energy required to be a man stopper. Bear in mind that even if the hype is true and it will penetrate 16" of 10% ballistic gelatin there is no guarantee that that bullet will penetrate that deeply through bone. I suspect that a 96gr bullet pushed to around 1300fps will self destruct when it hits bone inside the body. I wonder what the weight of the base is once it sheds it's trocars in the first couple inches. I doubt these guys will be around long unless they manage to convince the general public, me I'm not buying it especially at those prices.

-Infidel


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Looks to me like it will be for revolvers only. Can't imagine how well they will feed and not hang up in an auto. Also wonder about penetration if half the bullet breaks off into little fragments. I'll stay with my XTP's and Golden Sabre's.


----------



## kevin108 (Jan 16, 2014)

They sure are fancy but it's hard to beat Hydroshocks or Gold Dots.


----------



## Rwurbanwildlife (Nov 9, 2012)

Made right here in GA!


----------



## Smokin04 (Jan 29, 2014)

Chipper said:


> Looks to me like it will be for revolvers only. Can't imagine how well they will feed and not hang up in an auto. Also wonder about penetration if half the bullet breaks off into little fragments. I'll stay with my XTP's and Golden Sabre's.


Well, I can't see them having hanging/feeding issues if they were running them through full auto weapons. A 96 grain in 9mm is a very healthy round. The fact that the trocars seperate transfer percentages of the overall mass through the impact site. I have no doubt these will be VERY effective against bad guys. These are designed for maximum damage and energy transfer. This round basically has shotgun levels of kinetics in a small pistol caliber. Very intelligent stuff.


----------



## The Resister (Jul 24, 2013)

Infidel said:


> As I recall Winchester pulled the Black Talon line voluntarily and started selling them only to law enforcement. My understanding is that their Ranger ammo is an updated version of the original Black Talon, this is all internet hearsay though so don't quote me on that.
> 
> As to the OP the R.I.P. ammo seems very gimmicky to me. Fragmenting bullets are not my thing and a 96gr bullet seems way too light to me. Since energy is derived from mass and velocity it seems to me that this round would lack the energy required to be a man stopper. Bear in mind that even if the hype is true and it will penetrate 16" of 10% ballistic gelatin there is no guarantee that that bullet will penetrate that deeply through bone. I suspect that a 96gr bullet pushed to around 1300fps will self destruct when it hits bone inside the body. I wonder what the weight of the base is once it sheds it's trocars in the first couple inches. I doubt these guys will be around long unless they manage to convince the general public, me I'm not buying it especially at those prices.
> 
> -Infidel


There is a joke within the ammo industry They took Black Talons off the market, wiped off the black paint and that clear coat on the outside of the bullet, but resold them as the SXT brand. The local rep calls them "Same eXact Thing"(SXT)


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

Here is a link to a video doing ballistic gel testing with this ammo, it's a two part, and I think he was fair in his assessment. Watch if you have the time...




I'll probably stick to the SD ammo I normally use and have on hand. I'm not sold on the R.I.P. ammo, yet not going to dismiss it as a gimmick, if for no other reason than it is a bullet and bullets of any configuration when fired have the potential to be lethal.


----------



## Smokin04 (Jan 29, 2014)

Interesting videos. Specially when the G2 lived up to its claim of penetrating 12 layers of denim and still having the same ballistics, where as the Federal HST couldn't even penetrate. This guy IMO is just a naysayer who wants to hurt the claims of G2. Unfortunately the tests backfired as each one solidified the G2 claims. One thing he kept saying is the trocars are only penetrating 3-4 inches. I hate to burst his bubble, but a human torso is only 12-18 inches thick...which is why the industry uses these dimensions to begin with. The fact that the massive damage caused by the trocars is 4-5 inches deep means that it's causing the damage right in the squishy parts of the torso. Ask yourself what is 1-2 inches behind the rib cage? The lungs. How about a little more low. Whats 3-5 inches inside your belly? Your stomach, spleen, pancreas, intestines, bladder, and liver. Lets not forget the 46-50 remaining grains that travel just as deep (within 1.5 inches) as the Federal HST. The entry wound trauma is so much more than a standard hollow point, that he confirmed my earlier hypothesis. You're getting shot gun levels of trauma from a pistol round. Getting hit by one of these would no doubt create a mess inside the torso and likely be irreperable in nature. The trocars would likely destroy the bones they made contact (if impacting bone) and turn them into internal projectiles themselves. The Federal HST would likely go directly through your target in a clean in/out fashion as the round does not spall or mushroom into a much larger projectile like it should (unless it hits something like a bone.)

What about the ballistics he made with the .22? He admitted it took 2 rounds of different ammo types to do that. Which means to me that I would have to stagger load my .22 with 2 different types of ammo and hit in the same spot twice to equal the damage of a single round of the G2. I would MUCH rather have the G2 in my Glock. Also something to think about...what's 3-4 inches behind the skull? A head shot with this round is an instant kill. Doubt it can penetrate a skull? Look at teh ballistics in the second video when they shoot a cinder block. This round would EASILY penetrate a skull, and then cause watermelon like damage to the brain. Since I'm trained to fire 2 to the chest, 1 to the head, that means with 1 15 round magazine, I can KILL 5 would be intruders.





 <-- G2 versus a chicken. Look at the exit wound on that! This aint ballistic gel they're shooting at either. There is bone, cartilage, tissue, etc...it turns all of it into projectiles!





 <-- And I'm sorry, I would love to see a standard ball or hollow do that to a watermelon. No contest the G2 is a better round for dropping bad guys.


----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)

sparkyprep said:


> I will stick with my Cor-Bons


While I agree with the opinion that this could be a superior man-stopper, I simply can't justify $12 per round.


----------

